# Sig Sauer p250



## Njk (Jul 14, 2014)

I was looking to get one of these guns, so I contacted my closest FFL Dealer. He said the dealer he gets them from have it on backorder. How long does it usually take for guns to become available? I'm so anxious to get one of these. Thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

All depends... most FFL's can't guarantee a particular model will be in on a specific date. Some get regular shipments of regularly stocked models, on a special order or something on backorder... it depends on the factories and demand. I feel your pain... I had a custom rifle built and my expected time til completion/delivery was 4 to 6 months average for that gunsmith. Hang in there.

Good luck, hope it's sooner than later for you.


----------



## Niland (Jul 29, 2014)

You may want to ask your FFL if he'll let you order it in from elsewhere. The P250 shouldn't be hard to get. I have two 250's and two exchange kits. Got one gun and both exchange kits from Osage County Guns, but plenty of other dealers should have them in hand as well. 

Absolutely love the DAO triggers for carry. I carry the compact and my wife likes the subcompact. Great guns, super simple to clean and maintain, very uncomplicated design. 

You will love it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Njk said:


> I was looking to get one of these guns, so I contacted my closest FFL Dealer. He said the dealer he gets them from have it on backorder. How long does it usually take for guns to become available? I'm so anxious to get one of these. Thanks


There are a number of places you can order these guns from and have shipped to an FFL. Bud's Guns is probably the most popular site from which to do so.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting one of these also, the full size 45. I like DAO triggers if they're under 9.5 pounds or so. I think the Sig P250 is around 6. * updated; + 1 on Bud's. They had a decent selection today, I ordered mine.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine arrived today. Picked it up from my local dealer, read the manual, stripped it & lubed it. Then had to do chores! When that was done I went to the range & shot 200 rounds of cheap fmj stuff to break it in. No problems, no jams, no light strikes, nothing. Fun gun to shoot. My first SIG & my first 45 acp. I actually like the DAO trigger. I don't mind long pulls & resets, I can still shoot it faster than I can aim. It's much like a great DA revolver trigger but lighter, smoother & no stacking or staging so if you pull it really slow you don't know when it's going to fire. I just keep the sights steady until it goes bang & it's quite accurate. I got the full size version with night sights. I just turned off the lights & looked & they're easy to see considering my eyes hadn't adjusted to the dark. The grip feels great, fits my hand well. I've got big hands but my wife said it felt comfortable for her too. She's got medium hands & had no problem reaching the trigger. Hoping I get time to take it to the range again tomorrow.


----------

